# Joyetech eVic VTC Mini - Review



## Silver (3/1/16)

Its been about two battery cycles with my new black *Evic VTC Mini*. Got it about two weeks ago from Vaperite and thought I would give some initial impressions.




Things I like about it

Small yet comfy fit in the hand. I always found the istick20 too small. This fits nicely
Good build quality and no "loud" logos on it
Works perfectly out the box - no fiddling required
Fire button is nice - solid feel and nice click
Battery door is marvellous. Magnets are strong, yet easy to take on and off
USB charge port is on the side, not the bottom. More convenient.
I LOVE the screen. Very impressive. I like the orientation so you can see it without turning the mod sideways. And it has lots of great info including a puff counter! And time vaped. Lovely. Probably the best screen i have seen on a regulated device.

Negatives for me

Its a bit heavier than i thought. HRH didnt like that. I dont mind it. It does feel a bit heavier than the iStick50 and that has a built in 4400 mah batt.
Strange that the spring loaded connector in the battery bay is on the POSITIVE. Not a big issue just a quirk i guess.
The damn Subtank Mini has a gap and doesnt sit flush. Not the fault of the mod though. Just making the point. Thanks to @DaveH, we know that the Subtank Mini's 510 is about 0.3mm longer than the 510 on other atties.
The magnets are very strong, the mod has a tendency of lifting other metal objects off the plate - for example, a metal fork. Hehe 
Negatives are very minor 

I have used the USB to charge the battery and it works well. Am using a purple Efest 2500 mah. Have used it on the Subtank Mini, the iJust2 and even the Evod1 with a 510/ego adapter.

Still fairly early days, but this little mod has impressed me so far. I like it for its size, feel in the hand and its lovely screen. I think for the price (around R800-R900) its a great intermediate power mod. Looks good. It also has temp control which i havent tried yet and 75W which I have not gotten anywhere near yet.

Lovely little gadget indeed!

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 5


----------



## Dr Phil (3/1/16)

Very nice review but that screen for me is a winner

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RawRam_cpt (3/1/16)

Nice review!

I've had mine for a couple of months and would add the high quality finish and software upgrade ability as benefits too. Not to mention actual step down!

My unit has some rattle on the fire button and the door seems to shift and creak in my grip which are minor gripes.

The size, power and battery efficiency is perfect for me. Paired with an LG HE2 I often get in excess of an entire day off a single battery. Great mod!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (3/1/16)

RawRam_cpt said:


> Nice review!
> 
> I've had mine for a couple of months and would add the high quality finish and software upgrade ability as benefits too. Not to mention actual step down!
> 
> ...



Thanks @RawRam_cpt 
Valuable additions.

I hear you on the battery door moving ever so slightly. I thought maybe that little ribbon under the battery was catching on something but it appears not. But this is such a slight movement that it doesnt bother me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (3/1/16)

@Silver.. Have you done the version 3 upgrade yet..


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (3/1/16)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> @Silver.. Have you done the version 3 upgrade yet..
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



No, not yet
But its working fine for now - 
What does the V3 upgrade add?


----------



## Silver (3/1/16)

By the way, wanted to mention the inspiration for getting this device

All because of @Andre - he inspired me to get it for my wife 

and because I dont really NEED it, the idea was to get it for my wife and see if she likes it. She hasnt taken to it yet so I am enjoying it now ! Marvellous.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (3/1/16)

I got mine as a christmas gift from my wife.
And I absolutely love it. Love the mouth to lung hits with the tron tank and the 1ohm coil
I am also still on V2 so would love to know what differences the upgrade brings

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (3/1/16)

Marius Combrink said:


> I got mine as a christmas gift from my wife.
> And I absolutely love it. Love the mouth to lung hits with the tron tank and the 1ohm coil
> I am also still on V2 so would love to know what differences the upgrade brings



I should have gotten the Tron tank too. My mistake was that i didnt follow @Andre 's guidance fully. So i just got the box. Damn. Will have to get the Tron tank separately. But then if HRH likes the tron tank, there goes my VTC.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (3/1/16)

Marius Combrink said:


> I got mine as a christmas gift from my wife.
> And I absolutely love it. Love the mouth to lung hits with the tron tank and the 1ohm coil
> I am also still on V2 so would love to know what differences the upgrade brings


Their site is down at the moment, but if I remember correctly - added SS and manual TCR and tidied up the screen.

HRH has the exact same setup, but with the CLR coil head built to around 1.0 ohms. I think their new Cubis tank will also be a winner.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DougP (3/1/16)

@Silver pm sent

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## DougP (3/1/16)

Taken off their website..
So it's not my English that is so bad..

Firmware V3.0 presents overall information in a more clear, precise and elegant way. 





It is newly added with SS316 mode which especially goes with BF SS316 head.
At the same time, in VT mode, the resistance range has upgraded to 0.05-1.5ohm. 




And also, it applies TCR mode for customer to set personal vaping reference going with various coils like NiFe, SS304, SS316 etc., and is comprehensive, cool, and convenient to use.




Here’s the TCR Value Range of eVic-VTC Mini for your reference as follows:




Note: 1.The TCR value in the sheet is 10 multiplied of the actual TCR.
Note: 2. The TCR value range for eVic-VTC Mini is 1-1000. 


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## DougP (3/1/16)

It has 4 memory settings that you can setup..
Been told is like the SX mini now, not that I would know

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Effjh (3/1/16)

I've really been enjoying this little mod. The v3 screen layout is even better, very nice and clean. I'm thinking of throwing a Uwell Crown tank on it next, but the Subtank mini is doing it's job.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (4/1/16)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Taken off their website..
> So it's not my English that is so bad..
> 
> Firmware V3.0 presents overall information in a more clear, precise and elegant way.
> ...



Thanks @Blends Of Distinction - that is most informative
When I get into temp control I think I will need this because of the TCR
Also like the idea of different profile settings

But

I see the puff counter is no longer on the home screen. Pity.
Will delay the upgrade as long as possible


----------



## DougP (4/1/16)

@Silver yup no puff counter


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (4/1/16)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> @Silver yup no puff counter
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



@Blends Of Distinction , do you know if they have they deleted it entirely 
or is it just not visible on the home screen and visible somewhere else in the menu?


----------



## DougP (4/1/16)

I couldn't find it anywhere but the more clued up guys on this device could maybe assist..

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lingogrey (4/1/16)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> I couldn't find it anywhere but the more clued up guys on this device could maybe assist..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


It's still there, but you'll have to sacrifice your real-time battery amp display to have it 'permanently' displayed (the other display option is time, but that is still recorded even when not set to display - so you can always check that and go back to puff counter / amps. Of course, it's also possible to have it set to display amps, to just check the puff counter, and then go back to amps).

Post by @Effjh here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/new-firmware-v2-0-evic-vtc-mini.t16727/#post-304874

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (4/1/16)

Silver said:


> @Blends Of Distinction , do you know if they have they deleted it entirely
> or is it just not visible on the home screen and visible somewhere else in the menu?


Once you have installed the new version: Press the fire button 3 times. Press the left button once. Press the right button until it shows PUFF. Press power button once. All set.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (4/1/16)

Lingogrey said:


> It's still there, but you'll have to sacrifice your real-time battery amp display to have it 'permanently' displayed (the other display option is time, but that is still recorded even when not set to display - so you can always check that and go back to puff counter / amps. Of course, it's also possible to have it set to display amps, to just check the puff counter, and then go back to amps).
> 
> Post by @Effjh here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/new-firmware-v2-0-evic-vtc-mini.t16727/#post-304874



Thanks @Lingogrey - much appreciated!
I wish you could have the amps and the puff counter at the same time - I like both of those.
Don't need the time counter displaying all the time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey (4/1/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Lingogrey - much appreciated!
> I wish you could have the amps and the puff counter at the same time - I like both of those.
> Don't need the time counter displaying all the time.


I've tried delving on the net and playing around on the mod a bit now, but unfortunately I can't find any way to have both simultaneously displayed on V3.0.

Also - if this post from Mezmurizedd on Reddit: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/3xss8f/evic_vtc_mini_v30_v20_problems/ does not reflect an isolated instance, it doesn't seem to be a good idea to 'retrograde' from V3.0 (if already upgraded) to V2.0 if one prefers the V2.0 display and don't need the TCR and SS 316l TC.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (4/1/16)

Thanks guys - really appreciate all the help. 
Will probably not upgrade right now because I have no real need to.
When I get into the temp control side of things, then I will consider it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder (4/1/16)

HOWZIT! Thanx for the review @Silver I sommer upgraded to V3 also!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wyvern (4/1/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks guys - really appreciate all the help.
> Will probably not upgrade right now because I have no real need to.
> When I get into the temp control side of things, then I will consider it


In all honesty if you are going to use the TC that they have built in V2 is great - I really had no problems. V3 is a little bit better in the sense that it does pick up my SS better in just TC mode - the TCR stuff still confuses me so I will not play with it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

